# Black, Ugly & Red



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Caught 5 "big black uglies" and two bull reds 42" and 44" last Thursday. Hook is a 10/0 Daiichi Circle Light Bleeding Red.

Olympus C750UZ
1/400's
f8
ISO 50
Shot in macro mode.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats a biggen.


----------

